# LST Eqwader 2.0 Waders thoughts !!!!



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

would like to hear thoughts and opinions on the quality, durability, comfort, and over all design of these waders

thank you all in advance.

scott


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I have never owned Drake waders, but I do own a Darke LST 4-1 Parka. Wont buy anything with a Drake logo on it again. That Parka is the second one I am on, the retailer replaced it. Darke wouldn't. The stiches ripped out of the right pocket the first time I wore it.

Cabela's has some great waders, and they stand by their warranty.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a pair of the MST waders a couple of years ago and didn't like them. Main reason was the boots. They are not form fitting and the brush guards that roll down over them are a pain. I also don't like the soles of the boots either. Cabelas does have some nice waders and their CS and warranty service is great. However, I don't like the soles of their wader boots either. If Cabelas would market a wader with the same type of boots and soles that are on Lacrosse waders they would be perfect.


----------



## dbart (Nov 21, 2013)

My buddies leaked right of the box and it was a hassle getting them exchanged. His feet also go cold within the first 30 min in the water. He hates them.


----------



## Ragin Jack (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought a set last year. I had drake in the past and was not impressed, but I gave these a second try. I liked them last year. I like the design around the knees probably the best and they are warm. I would buy them again.


----------

